# How to clean rabbit's eye wax?



## babymor81 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cookie has eye wax in one of his eyes. (not sure if it is eye wax. It is something white and looks like mucus) Is this common for rabbits? I used a wet cotton bud to try to clean it away but not sure if this is the right thing to do? I didn't manage to clean all. There's still a small trace around the eye lid.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 4, 2011)

Rabbits can get crusties, like eye "sleep" that people get, in the inner corner of their eyes. But white discharge? Not normal.

Dampen a cotton swab with warm water and apply it to the eye area for a few minutes. Dry and apply polysporin to the eye area. This will not harm his eyes. This can help to open/clear any blocked tear ducts before it turns into an infection that requires antibiotics.

If you don't see an improvement in a couple of days, it would be wise to have him seen by a vet.

Are you able to post a picture?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah Benji gets sleep in the corner of his eyes just like we do. I just gently wipe it away with my finger or pull it gently off, or if it is stuck then just use a cotton ball with warm water.

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 4, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## babymor81 (Aug 5, 2011)

Phew ! It's gone by itself. Thanks all for concern


----------

